# Jessica Biel: Erstes Bild von ihrem Verlobungsring



## beachkini (11 März 2012)

​
Seit ungefähr einem Monat sind die Schauspielerin Jessica Biel und der Musiker Justin Timberlake verlobt. Die beiden schaffen es aber ihr Privatleben vor der Öffentlichkeit zum Größten Teil auch privat zu halten und genau so ist es auch mit Jessicas Verlobungsring. Mit Spannung wurde auf ihren ersten Auftritt mit dem besonderen Accessoires gewartet, doch alles was man zu Gesicht bekam war ein Schmuckstück, das nur möglicherweise der Verlobungsring sein könnte. Am 18. Februar wurde das Paar bei einer Party in New York gesichtet und wie das amerikanische “People” – Magazin berichtete, konnte eine Quelle etwas Glitzerndes an Jessicas Finger erkennen. Der Augenzeuge hat aber nur die vage Vermutung angestellt, dass dieser Ring der Verlobungsring sein könnte.

Nun soll aber Schluss mit dem Spekulieren sein, denn das erste Fotos des Klunkers ist endlich aufgetaucht. Auf “people.com” wurde das Bild auch schon veröffentlicht. Jessica und Justin wurden bei einem Essen mit einem anderen Paar gesichtet und fotografiert. Der Ring den Jessica auf diesem foto trägt, besteht aus einem großen abgerundeten Diamanten und kleinen Steinen, die den Diamanten umrunden.

Ein sehr schöner Ring, der nun wirklich nicht wie ein gewöhnliches Accessoires aussieht. Dieser Klunker ist wirklich ein Hingucker und Justin scheint sich für seine Verlobte sehr ins Zeug gelegt zu haben. Ein Augenzeuge hat gegenüber “People” auch verraten, das Paar habe beim Mittagessen mit Freunden sehr süß gewirkt. Mit dabei soll auch der Sprössling des befreundeten Paares gewesen sein, mit dem Jessica und Justin ebenfalls sehr süß umgegangen sein sollen. Jessica hatte an diesem Tag nicht glücklicher aussehen können, so die Quelle. Mit Justin an ihrer Seite und so einem schönen Ring am Finger, kein Wunder.
(prominent24.de)


----------



## Punisher (24 Aug. 2012)

Wenn die Beziehung hält ist alles in Butter


----------

